# Expats moving to Winnipeg let us connect



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

Am looking forward to meeting members who are interested in moving to Winnipeg through EOI.We need to share our experiences and expectations.Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you even know how immigration to Canada works?

There is no such thing as "EOI" in order to apply for Permanent Residency. EOI may be how one would apply to go to Australia, but it is _not_ how you apply to come to Canada.

You need to go through a process called Express Entry in order to see if you can qualify for an invitation to apply for Permanent Residency.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

Nope go through www.immigrate Manitoba.com and read it through.Federal skill has its own EE while Manitoba is EOI.

Pls confirm.

Gustekp


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Provincial Nomination is just at the _provincial_ level and you can apply for Provincial Nomination through any of the participating provinces and territories but it will only get you so far... you still need to go through Express Entry to get into Canada. 

I would recommend that you find out how Express Entry works and if you even qualify because if you don't qualify for EE then your provincial nomination _won't_ be worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

Manitoba runs its own EE through the Expression of interest .It means you sent an EOI to manitoba government through an account and automatically it places you in the pool for one year but based on your point as the time of draw you might be chosen or not if chosen you are issued LAA letter of acceptance to now apply online to manitoba.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The program in Manitoba you're referring to is just to get an invitation to apply for a Provincial Nomination.

If you're offered an invitation to apply, you'll still need to have your credentials assessed against the _federal_ standard and prove that you have a current _federal_ Express Entry profile. 

If you are offered an invitation to apply from the province and your credentials and Express Entry profile are up to standard, you'll then receive the Provincial Nomination. 

With a PNP, your _federal_ Express Entry profile will then be adjusted to reflect the PNP and your CRS score adjusted as well. 

If, at the next _federal_ Express Entry draw, your CRS score is higher than the minimum announced for the draw, you'll then be issued an Invitation To Apply to come to Canada. 

You will then have 60 (sixty) days to get your application and supporting documentation in to Ottawa for processing. 

Once it's received, it will take up to 6 (six) months for a decision to be made on your application. 

If you are successful in your application, then you'll be able to come to Canada.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

If you're offered an invitation to apply, you'll still need to have your credentials assessed against the federal standard and prove that you have a current federal Express Entry profil( Thanks West coast , your credentials are not assessed against the federal and you do not need a CRS for manitoba .Manitoba has the autonomy to bring in immigrants after you have been given an LAA that ends your struggle on the manitoba pool all you need do is to apply to manitoba government through the online account you have opened within 60 days after submission your application is now on the queue for processing in which after assessment and interview of your supporter if successful you are given an LOA called letter of Acceptance ,this is the point you now fill PNP forms for Federal

I understand the Manitoba system and also ER .Pls read through the website to avoid misunderstanding.Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gustekp said:


> Am looking forward to meeting members who are interested in moving to Winnipeg through EOI.We need to share our experiences and expectations.Thanks



Leaving aside your lack of knowledge of how to apply to emigrate to Canada, you are thinking of moving from Nigeria to _Winnipeg_??? Do you have even the slightest idea of what the weather is like in the 'Peg? There is a reason we Canadians call it Winterpeg. Coming from Nigeria the weather in Winnipeg will feel like Antarctica to you. I have spent the majority of my life in Canada and wouldn't want to suffer through a winter in Winnipeg so I have no idea how you think you would be able to handle it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gustekp said:


> Manitoba runs its own EE through the Expression of interest .It means you sent an EOI to manitoba government through an account and automatically it places you in the pool for one year but based on your point as the time of draw you might be chosen or not if chosen you are issued LAA letter of acceptance to now apply online to manitoba.



You need to listen to WestCoastCanadianGirl as she knows far more about the process than you do.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

I have my LAA already just wanted to meet people on the same plan.I understand the process of Manitoba and so not confused. I appreciate west coast but we are all working towards achieving one goal.CRS is for EE and not Manitoba other provinces needs you to have an EE account which is quite different from Manitoba.Manitoba has its own EE called EOI.

Am learning too.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gustekp said:


> I have my LAA already just wanted to meet people on the same plan.I understand the process of Manitoba and so not confused. I appreciate west coast but we are all working towards achieving one goal.CRS is for EE and not Manitoba other provinces needs you to have an EE account which is quite different from Manitoba.Manitoba has its own EE called EOI.
> 
> Am learning too.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

www.canadavisa.com/news/entry/saska...-immigration-stream-reopens-02-11-15.html.Pls read


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gustekp said:


> www.canadavisa.com/news/entry/saska...-immigration-stream-reopens-02-11-15.html.Pls read



You provided a link to a for profit company and think it is somehow definitive? Companies like that want your money and will say any damned thing to get it. Read the government's webpage - they are the official source and are thus the last word on _everything_.


----------



## Gustekp (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.canadavisa.com/manitoba-provincial-nominee-program.html.


Another draw today for skilled workers abroad @556.Good luck to all who got LAA.


----------

